

SILC - Secure Internet Live Conferencing - davidroetzel
http://silcnet.org/

======
davidroetzel
There have been some heated discussions here following the latest bugs found
in cryptocat.

Several people pointed to SILC as an existing option for secure group chat.

But SILC has its own share of problems:
[https://we.riseup.net/riseup+tech/problems-with-
silc](https://we.riseup.net/riseup+tech/problems-with-silc)

Maybe the people who argued against cryptocat and similar efforts could shed
some light on what they think of SILC.

I wonder if SILC's fundamentals are similarly flawed. Or is the recent rise of
interest in secure communcations a good opportunity to revisit SILC?

